# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] RocknRolla

## Ivan Le Fou

Héros du cinéma anglais à la fin des années 90 (grâce à l'OVNI "Arnaques, crimes et botanique" et au succès de "Snatch"), le réalisateur Guy Ritchie tente avec "RocknRolla" de relancer sa carrière. Pas facile quand on a misérablement dérapé avec deux bides honteux où figuraient sa femme et un navet produit par Luc Besson.
 Pour compliquer encore les choses, il a choisi de ne plus travailler avec sa femme et de divorcer de son producteur historique. Ou le contraire.
 Bref, il quitte Madonna et n'est plus produit par Matthew Vaughn, qui s'est lui-même lancé dans la réalisation. En lieu et place, on trouve Kelly Reilly et Joel Silver. Ce qu'on gagne d'un côté, on le perd de l'autre, semble-t-il.
 Alors va pour un film de gangsters londoniens, une histoire de petites frappes magouilleuses qui se retrouveront prises entre le marteau et l'enclume, comme il se doit. Pour mettre le tout au goût du jour, ajoutons un chanteur de rock défoncé (mais pas de top model sniffeuse), une arnaque à l'immobilier concernant un stade de foot et un millionnaire russe sans pitié. Tout le monde parle avec un accent à couper au couteau de boucher (attention à la VOST : les sous-titres apparaissent une fois sur deux sur fond blanc, donc illisibles), la caméra a du mal à trouver un coin calme où se poser et les répliques plus ou moins futées s'accumulent. Après "Arnaques, crimes et botanique", puis "Arnaques, crimes et botanique 2 : Snatch", voici donc "Arnaques, crimes et botanique 3 : RocknRolla". Pour l'effet de surprise, on repassera.
 Est-ce que le résultat est désagréable pour autant ? Non. Quand on a aimé les films de Guy Ritchie, on apprécie de se retrouver en terrain connu. On sourit à l'apparition de chaque nouveau personnage déjanté, on anticipe avec délectation les emmerdes qui vont s'accumuler et on approuve sans réserve la bande-son soignée, comme toujours. Mais on cherche en vain l'incroyable inventivité dans la construction et la maestria de la réalisation que l'on avait tant admirées dans le passé. Les effets tombent à plat, les filtres de couleur lassent et le labyrinthe de l'intrigue n'aboutit pas au Final héroïque qu'on espérait.
 "RocknRolla", finalement, est un peu fainéant. Mais il est aidé par un casting très efficace, dans lequel on a le plaisir de retrouver Idris Elba, le Stringer Bell de la série "Sur Ecoute / The Wire", et Mark Strong, déjà remarqué dans "Mensonges d'Etat".

_"RocknRolla", un film de Guy Ritchie, en salles depuis le 19 novembre 2008._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Lang0chat

Bon petit film qui passe bien même après avoir vu et revu Arnaques et Snatch. C'est divertissant et plaisant à mater en tout cas !
Le seul petit hic c'est que ça surprend plus, et qu'on tombe vite dans des répétitions! Souvenez vous du maychant dans Snatch qui sort un monologue bien poilant sur les porcs... 

Spoiler Alert! 


Eh bien là, on a sensiblement la même sur des crevettes, surtout que ces deux persos sont assez ressemblant Oo

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bon petit film qui passe bien même après avoir vu et revu Arnaques et Snatch. C'est divertissant et plaisant à mater en tout cas !
> Le seul petit hic c'est que ça surprend plus, et qu'on tombe vite dans des répétitions! Souvenez vous du maychant dans Snatch qui sort un monologue bien poilant sur les porcs... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Eh bien là, on a sensiblement la même sur des crevettes, surtout que ces deux persos sont assez ressemblant Oo


Je crois que c'est voulu, un clin d'œil quoi (

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout que les écrevisses, c'est moyennement spectaculaire !

)

----------


## Télo

Gaffe, les balises spoiler fonctionnent dans le forum, mais ne font qu'apparaître (et donc spoil visible) dans l'aperçu sous l'article.

----------


## Lang0chat

> Je crois que c'est voulu, un clin d'œil quoi


On peut aussi le prendre comme ça  :;):  Mais ce n'est qu' un détail et ça n'a rien de désagréable!

Et puis la brunette  ::o:  ::wub::

----------


## Bibi phoque Killer

"Madonna et n'est plus produit par Matthew Vaughn, qui s'est lui-même lancer dans la réalisation..."    ===> "Madonna et n'est plus produit par Matthew Vaughn, qui s'est lui-même lancé dans la réalisation..."

Il y a un grand frère qui doit se retourner dans son lit...

----------


## Oor-tael

Je suis bien d'accord avec ce papier sur le film, j'en suis sorti avec exactement la même impression  ::):

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Ce n'est pas lui qui avait fait Layer Cake aussi dans la même veine (que je vous conseille) ? Si oui c'est plutôt lui le arnaque 3  ::):

----------


## Hellzed

J'aime bien The Wire aussi.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> "Madonna et n'est plus produit par Matthew Vaughn, qui s'est lui-même lancer dans la réalisation..."    ===> "Madonna et n'est plus produit par Matthew Vaughn, qui s'est lui-même lancé dans la réalisation..."
> 
> Il y a un grand frère qui doit se retourner dans son lit...


Il fait pire que moi... oups, j'ai rien dit.
(corrigé, merci)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ce n'est pas lui qui avait fait Layer Cake aussi dans la même veine (que je vous conseille) ? Si oui c'est plutôt lui le arnaque 3


Non c'est Matthew Vaughn (producteur de Crimes... et Snatch) qui a réalisé Layers Cake. Mais c'est quand même dans le même esprit.

----------


## carbish

Hey.

J'ai vu ce film récemment et déposé un petit avis à ce propos dans la rubrique ciné.
N'ayant vu ni "Snatch" ni "Arnaques, crimes et botanique", je dois dire j'étais quelque peu déçu par l'approche du réal. Surenchère d'expérimentations et mou du genou, c'est l'impression finale que j'ai eu.




> Les effets tombent à plat, les filtres de couleur lassent et le labyrinthe de l'intrigue n'aboutit pas au Final héroïque qu'on espérait.


Tout à fait.

Pas un ennui franc, mais une sacrée impression d'inachevé. La plupart des acteurs sont pourtant convaincants, certaines scènes amusantes 

Spoiler Alert! 


(poursuite à pied entre Butler et le russe, gâchée par des effets visuels superflus)

, mais pas vibrant pour un poil. Le personnage du rock'n'rolla est réellement sous-exploité à mon sens.

Bref pas trop mal, mais pas transcendant.

Bon résumé Ivan  :;):

----------


## zurgo

Ouf, il n'y pas Jason Satham, cette fois (il était chouette dans A, C & B et dans Snatch avant qu'il ne ruine sa carrière en cachetonnant dans les immondes production made in Luc Besson).

----------


## Tetram

Carbish : j'ai l'impression que les effets visuels sont souvent là pour renforcer l'aspect parodique. Le coup de cette poursuite est vraiment fabuleux, et voir l'acteur qui jouait Léonidas dans 300 (film lui même dopé aux effets visuels) se faire courser de cette façon a quelque chose de très réjouissant !

zurgo : Hmm, Jason Statham n'est pas mauvais en soit dans "le transporteur". C'est le film qui est nul, pas l'acteur qui y est clairement mal dirigé. D'ailleurs, dans "Braquage à l'anglaise" (the bank job), il est au niveau de sa prestation dans Snatch, preuve qu'il n'est pas devenu mauvaise ce Jason...


Sinon, ben j'ai passé un bon moment. Certes, c'est un peu un remake de Snatch, mais c'est suffisament drôle pour que la sauce prenne. Ma préférence va aux "ancêtres" Snatch et Arnaque C & B, mais quand même, ça fait plaisir de voir Gui Ritchie en forme !

----------

